# Salt block for goats....and another question.



## porkchop48

Is there a real purpose for salt blocks for goats?


Or is  there any other random blocks I should put out for them as the occasional treat?


They get grained daily, free fed hay, plenty of browse, the occasional pumpkin and they do have free choice of loose minerals. 

What am I missing?

Also Beet pulp... Should the be eating it?


----------



## lilhill

As long as they have a good loose goat mineral, the salt block isn't necessary.  They are getting that from the minerals already.

I only use shredded beet pulp if I need to put weight on someone.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

lilhill said:
			
		

> As long as they have a good loose goat mineral, the salt block isn't necessary.  They are getting that from the minerals already.
> 
> I only use shredded beet pulp if I need to put weight on someone.


x2 no the salt block. 

we have been using beet pulp to put weight on a thin animal, and during lactating of our does. which is only around 10 weeks for us, since we have meat not dairy. I was feeding around 1 cup of dried beet pulp a day per doe.


----------



## ksalvagno

I recently went to a nutrition seminar for sheep and goats. They said don't waste your money on salt blocks or mineral blocks. They add nothing for your goats and may stop them from eating the good loose mineral that they really need.


----------



## lilhill

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I recently went to a nutrition seminar for sheep and goats. They said don't waste your money on salt blocks or mineral blocks. They add nothing for your goats and may stop them from eating the good loose mineral that they really need.


----------



## elevan

I have several multi species mineral blocks out...but...I also have 2 horses and a beef calf who share the field.  While some of my goats will lick the block they all prefer the loose minerals that are also provided just for them.


----------



## Queen Mum

I used to use a 'lyte' block in the summer when it is hot. (Electrolyte block.)  In the winter and the rest of the year, they don't need it and don't want it.  It isn't for nutrition.    Can't remember where I bought it.  

While I was in Washington, I couldn't put out free choice minerals because the deer would come into the barn and steal them.  So I had to hand dose the goats every day.  Mama's Baby, an orphan deer fawn that came out of the blue and nursed on Mama for one season,  got hers as well.   (Here she is all grown up.)







Thus the "lyte" block in the summer.   I eventually ended up putting a mineral block WAY off in the woods for the deer.  We had some of the best looking deer around.   But they would still come and steal the baking soda.


----------

